# Custom tank



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm thinking about ordering a custom tank.

Starfire glass - no braces.
36" long
24" deep
20" tall

Probably drilled on the bottom for plumbing - don't want
any equipment to show - ever.
What do you guys think about the ratios?
I really want to have it as deep as possible from front to back without
having to use a brace. 

Opinions?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

I think the dimensions are great. I like the idea of a tank that is a little taller than your usual 50 gallon 18" height and deeper than the usual 18" depth. You could do a lot with the extra 6" of depth!

PS Where are you thinking of ordering the tank from? Let me know what kind of quote you get.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats exactly what I was thinking. Something slightly taller and deeper
than a 50. Why try and create virtual depth by shaping plants etc when you
have have it for real.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That ratio is similar to the tank I have sitting in the garage awaiting my new apartment. The tank I have is an Oceanic 50 gallon that is 30 x 18 x 21. Just sitting there on the stand I think this will look really sweet once I get it setup.

I hear great things about www.aquariumobsessed.com. I would stay away from Glass Cages because of the lack of warranty. Lack of warranty always makes me wary of any product.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

I know two guys who did Glass Cages deliveries and they said the tanks were good, but they wouldn't do much else (i.e., they will not clean up the silicone edging with no braces). I have heard good things about Aquarium Obsessed, which will do both custom items. I think the shipping is expensive out of Canada though.

What do you want to use for a stand?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Stand would be custom built by yours truely. I think I can do a decent
job. It'll be a very simple - clean design - ala ADA - don't want to take anything away from the tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

What's wrong, is your 2,000,000 gallon tank not enough for you?  I think those dimensions are great but you're going to need to find someone really good to do it justice. Glasscages is ok, but they'll require a lot of harping on to get a show quality tank. Hop on over to Reefcentral and ask them if they know of any good custom glass shops, folks there are always getting custom tanks made. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sounds like a real nice tank Ghazanfar, though for me, I think if I were making it 24 deep, I'd want it 48 wide, 36 seems a tad short. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Got one quote. Top of the line stuff. Top of the line price.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you don't mind the ADA 90 cm tank Aqua Forest in San Fran will ship tanks and they don't charge much to do it. Granted, it's not the starfire glass.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

There's got to be someone within driving distance who's making
quality tanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Toronto is only an 8-10 hour drive from here. Well...a little longer from your place. 

And just think of all the Tropica plants you can get while you're there.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Road trip anyone?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Road trip anyone?


Yeah, if I weren't getting married in 6 weeks. If I went on a road trip now I don't think I'd have to worry about that when I got back.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

AaronT said:


> Yeah, if I weren't getting married in 6 weeks. If I went on a road trip now I don't think I'd have to worry about that when I got back.


Just tell her that your stag party has been organized in Toronto :biggrin: !


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Another one bites the dust..er...flourite red.


----------

